# Keswick to Barrow 40 miles walk or run



## Copepod (May 10, 2015)

Highly recommended walk or run, Keswick to Barrow 40 miles or Coniston to Barrow 20 miles. Fundraising for Cumbria and national charities. Started in 1967 as a bet between submarine crew and shipyard staff working on the sub. Had a wonderful day, supported by so many new friends, including the family who put me up on Fri & Sat nights, plus all the local companies and voluntary and youth groups who ran checkpoints, water & food points and road crossings. 

Took 13:13. Feeling a touch stiff and sore today, but not as bad as I expected / feared. Raised just over £80 so far.


----------



## Northerner (May 10, 2015)

That's a long way! Well done!


----------



## Copepod (May 10, 2015)

Thanks Northerner. 40 miles included a lot of ascent & descent, climbing over 2 gates, choice of wading through flooded road or walking along cemented wall top or scrambling through woods.


----------



## HOBIE (May 10, 2015)

Very well done "Copepod".  I love that part of the world & I don't think there are any flat fields for miles or easy bits on a run that far.  GOLD star for you !


----------



## Copepod (May 10, 2015)

Thanks Hobie. You're right, there wasn't much flat ground, apart from gently undulating ground beside Thirlmere and Coniston Water.


----------

